# Good bass for recording metal?



## noUser01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys. Basically what it says in the title, I'm looking for a good bass specifically for recording progressive metal. I don't too much about what to look for in a bass and therefore am not 100% sure what I WANT in a bass. I'd preferably like one that doesn't require upgrades like "This ones great if you put some EMGs in it". Cheaper the better. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a Peavey Grind 5. 

Here it is stock with new strings.
Happy Is Most Rascal Of All by jsmccabe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 29, 2012)

Late 80's and Early 90's Ibanez RD's (like Greg Christian played in Testament in the early 90's) work for me. If you can find them used they go for around $250-400. The ibanez stock pickups of this era are really nice.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 29, 2012)

+1 old MIJ Ibanez


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll keep those in mind.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 29, 2012)

For new try the Squire VM series in a P-bass, they are surprisingly good for the price and you can pick up a used one for $2-300.

All I would do is change the strings and find some distortion for it..

Are you using an amp or some sort of DI device?


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bevo said:


> For new try the Squire VM series in a P-bass, they are surprisingly good for the price and you can pick up a used one for $2-300.
> 
> All I would do is change the strings and find some distortion for it..
> 
> Are you using an amp or some sort of DI device?



I would probably use a DI since that seems the best way to track bass for me. I've heard both sides about recording bass though, some use distortion some don't... any thoughts?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 29, 2012)

I wouldn't use a budget bass if you are serious about tone for recording. Would you record your album with an entry level guitar? Just saying.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)

I like Ibby BTBs if you're going fretted.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> I wouldn't use a budget bass if you are serious about tone for recording. Would you record your album with an entry level guitar? Just saying.



To be blunt... That was stupid.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 30, 2012)

I use a Vintage V804B, which looks like this:







And it sounds like this:

Aerodynamic guitar remake (new and improved version) by ConnorF on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The bass is fairly high in the mix for a lot of it, but you can particularly hear it at 1:27, 1:52, 2:33 and onwards from there to the end (it's doing an arpeggio sequence at 2:44).

For that I was tuned to drop D and played through the bass amp sim in Reason 6. For the thrash bits towards the beginning I used a slightly distorted tone with a pick, and for the bits where the guitar is doing the tapped arpeggios I used my fingers, and a less distorted (but still slightly overdriven) tone.

--

The actual bass is great - I don't know how available it would be in Canada but I picked it up for £120 (that's about $200) and it's better than anything else you can get for that kind of money (admittedly it was a significant reduction from the retail price, these should sell for closer to £250). Plays fantastic, and while it sounds great for aggressive metal it can do so much more than that. I heartily recommend checking out something with a P/J pickup config, because it's so versatile.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Id sa BTB all the way. Or a Fender Jazz bass. I could reccomend the Epiphone Thunderbird Pro series. Theyre nice as well. All of the ones i mentioned come in 5 string versions.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 30, 2012)

If you don't think the squires are decent head over to talk bass and do a search, you will be surprised!
The first time I heard one was at a rock show with some with some no name bands, this one band was amazing and the bass killed. My buds band was on next and I helped, the guy with the bass had a squire with the name covered and went into a DI, no amp!

Best bet is to play with or without distortion to find your right mix.


----------



## snegdk (Mar 31, 2012)

How about MM Stingray?


----------



## Bevo (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys, he said cheaper is better....

Yamaha has some great sounding guitars at a fair price as well.
I see your in Vancouver, why not hit up L&M and rent a different cheap bass every weekend till you find the one you like.
It would be $10 for a weekend!


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 31, 2012)

Ibanez BTB 5.


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 for the Grind 5. My friend John who is also a member on here has one and he loves it to pieces.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah the Grind 4/5 are really great basses for the price. When I used to co-op in a music store, they had both the Grind 4 and the 5, and I ended up playing the 5 more often than any other bass in there, including some Warwicks. It will definitely get the job done for you, so I must say +1 to that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2012)

Yamaha RBX series is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard a Yamaha RBX at a show I was providing sound for, and it was the best sounding bass of the entire show.
Another bass I can think of that I really loved its tone is the Ibanez SR500/SR505/506. Awesome sounding bass for the money. They now come with a much better bridge than they used to. The older ones have a suckass bridge. The newer bridges are much beefier.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 31, 2012)

Used Schecter Stiletto Studio or Custom, Ibanez ATK305, or Squier VM '70s Jazz V.


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks guys this is all really helpful information. I may go down and rent a few basses but we'll see. Thanks very much!!


----------



## Bevo (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats what I did, its a great way to try out every bass they have and get a great feel for it at home. Another bonus is you can record each one to see which has the best tone or what your after.

Win Win!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Apr 1, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey guys. Basically what it says in the title, I'm looking for a good bass specifically for recording progressive metal. I don't too much about what to look for in a bass and therefore am not 100% sure what I WANT in a bass. I'd preferably like one that doesn't require upgrades like "This ones great if you put some EMGs in it". Cheaper the better.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 

Have you ever tried a Fender Jazz bass, these are excellent and very playable instruments and sound very good out of the box. 

The other year I got myself a used Mexican Fender Jazz, and is was brilliant, and I`m very happy with it still !!!. 

But if you love Rush, it will be perfect for you !!!.


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 7, 2012)

Ibanez SR500 series is great, you can find them used for around 400, new for 500. they have barts stock in them with an MKIII pre. They can dial in a slew of tones. Fast neck, light body.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 7, 2012)

I use a $100 bass from Rondo and it sounds dandy. Not really a metal song, but it shows that a cheapo bass can sound alright.

Birthday song!! by leftyguitarjoe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I use a Peavey Grind 5.
> 
> Here it is stock with new strings.
> Happy Is Most Rascal Of All by jsmccabe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I love the Peavey Grind 5!!


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 7, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I use a $100 bass from Rondo and it sounds dandy. Not really a metal song, but it shows that a cheapo bass can sound alright.
> 
> Birthday song!! by leftyguitarjoe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I love Kurt and rondo, great guy and company. The Sx line is great from what I've heard. I currently have a 6 string Brice HXB-406 from rondo and I love it.


----------



## TMM (Apr 7, 2012)

I did these with my newly acquired SR506, stock pickups, etc. I raised the pickups to get some more signal out of them, and this is played through a Hartke VXL pedal as a DI:

20120407 - Oni 8 - TITAN custom pre by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
20120407 - Oni 8 - TITAN custom pre (2) by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

BTW, got the SR506 for $350, so very wallet-friendly, as far as good basses go.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 8, 2012)

Ibanez BTB series, Dingwall, ESP basses, and honestly, almost any bass 

Fender P-bass is a common favourite too, although it doesn't sound or look modern at all. It has a nasty snap and midsy growl that goes well with overdriven bass tones.


----------



## Painhawg (Apr 8, 2012)

I bought a Schecter Stiletto Custom 5 for that purpose, and it is doing a good job so far.


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 11, 2012)

Painhawg said:


> I bought a Schecter Stiletto Custom 5 for that purpose, and it is doing a good job so far.



Stilletos are also great studio basses. I've had the privilege of using one for a number of recordings and I was able to pull a ton of tones out of it. Way more than I expected.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought an Ibanez SRX390 for $150 used. I will never sell that bass. I *will* however change the pickups to those EMG's that sound like their J-bass pickups but in a humbucker housing.

Plus, the finish is awesome and totally metal:


----------



## icarrynightundermyarms (Apr 11, 2012)

Fender MIM Jazz bass for sure, one of the best recording basses I have ever owned and used. And I have used and owned whole bunch of them.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 11, 2012)

You honestly can't go wrong with an Ibanez SR series (especially the newest run) or a Peavey Grind 4 or 5. My roommate is selling his Brubaker for a Grind that he played in a local shop yesterday, the tone was sweet. He was able to easily get a tone for funk, jazz, and metal right off the bat.


----------



## Semichastny (Apr 11, 2012)

i'd say how you record the guitars and bass is just as important, you can get a great prog sound from all sorts of different basses and pick-ups but if the bass isn't recorded properly or mixed to low it won't matter because you won't be able to hear it.


----------



## Diggi (Apr 12, 2012)

We're using a pair of Musicman basses right now, and for demos using DI, real amp or AxeFx (ll in this case), we're having great results.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Apr 16, 2012)

every time i see a thread about good basses for metal i picture hundreds of talkbass users throwing keyboards against walls


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 17, 2012)

I use an ATK300 with DR DDT strings in drop A and it sounds great


----------

